# Clearing Estate of Met Tenor



## RobertNagy (8 mo ago)

Greetings- I'm Robert Nagy Jr. , son of Robert Nagy, Met Tenor 1958-1988 (RobertNagy.com). It is my sad duty to liquidate his estate. I'll be going through decades of memorabilia from these decades. I know I've got a large collection of Opera News from this time. As well, there is a Sohmer baby grand piano (brown/ornate) that will need a new home. There is a room full of un-opened boxes. My father retired to Amherst Ohio so the articles are there. The scores/ librettos are going to one of the main accompanists for the Met Auditions (I'm on the board of directors). No telling what I'll find in these coming weeks. If you have interest in these kind of memorabilia, please contact me. I am able to let his practice piano go at a very attractive price. (just needs touch-up tuning) This will be a difficult month for my sisters and I. Thank you - Bob [email protected]


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Sorry for your loss, Mr. Nagy, Jr. and my respect to your father for all those years at the Metropolitan Opera - I heard his name many times during the broadcasts. May he Rest In Peace.


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

Your dad was one awesome Shuisky!!! So alive, so dramatic, and the voice sounded great. An all time favorite performance of a role for me! You sound like a great family, he'll be with you always.


----------

